
Google Buzz API - Google Code - seanlinmt
https://code.google.com/apis/buzz/
======
avk
I don't know about the rest of the HN community but who else is still actually
using Buzz? Why?

~~~
gte910h
All the friends I actually talk to were autosubscribed :OD

While it was a huge loss for privacy when they actually did it, (and seemed
more like not thinking than anything else), once I turned on settings to block
people, it was easy, everyone was there, and already using it.

------
pilif
Nice. Now it's finally possible to post using the API.

I always wondered why they launched without a complete API. one thing that
made their competitor Twitter so popular was the availability of all these
different clients optimized for various needs.

The strong geolocation support in buzz made it really suitable for posting
pictures for example - pictures that then would appear on the map around you.

There was no API and the web client didn't support it due to it being
optimized for the iPhone which has no file system and hence no upload support
and the api didn't exist, so you could not write your own client.

